# trail riding alone



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

The horse's behavior is only part of it. What she doesn't spook or fuss at once doesn't mean she won't next time. As a beginner I don't think you'll have the riding skill to ride through tough situations and you may not have the general horse knowledge to handle other things like an injury or what to do if you fall off or if there's a wild animal tracking you. The question is not only if the horse can handle riding out alone but can YOU as a rider do it safely? I'd wait until you had more experience under your belt.

FWIW there's plenty of very experienced riders who never ride out alone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ashanz390 (Oct 22, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> The horse's behavior is only part of it. What she doesn't spook or fuss at once doesn't mean she won't next time. As a beginner I don't think you'll have the riding skill to ride through tough situations and you may not have the general horse knowledge to handle other things like an injury or what to do if you fall off or if there's a wild animal tracking you. The question is not only if the horse can handle riding out alone but can YOU as a rider do it safely? I'd wait until you had more experience under your belt.
> 
> FWIW there's plenty of very experienced riders who never ride out alone
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ya, i think i'm going to wait a few more months or at least until i've ridden her more. My cousin is going to take her out alone tomorrow so i'll see how she does. It's just a drag having to coordinate schedules with my cousin because sometimes we can't make it work which means i have to ride in the arena which isn't quite as fun.
Thanks for the feed back


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

when she is afraid of something I recommend getting off and encourage her to investigate it. kind of show her its its not going to eat her. when you force it they will force back. I also think, because you haven't had her long I would start out by short rides alone and slowly work up to a long one. I use to go miles and miles alone when I was 9, but made sure someone new where I was headed.
Did not have cell phones back then, so now that is a plus. Keep calling and checking in. If know one hears from you in a certain amount of time then come looking. Don't do something your not comfortable with


----------



## ashanz390 (Oct 22, 2012)

Spotted said:


> when she is afraid of something I recommend getting off and encourage her to investigate it. kind of show her its its not going to eat her. when you force it they will force back. I also think, because you haven't had her long I would start out by short rides alone and slowly work up to a long one. I use to go miles and miles alone when I was 9, but made sure someone new where I was headed.
> Did not have cell phones back then, so now that is a plus. Keep calling and checking in. If know one hears from you in a certain amount of time then come looking. Don't do something your not comfortable with


I'll try that next timeit's a pain to get back on her though haha that's another thing i need to work on, getting on her without a mounting block! my leg just doesn't want to reach up that high (even though she isn't super tall).


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Riding in the arena isn't as fun but it will help you gain experience. Recreate the issues in the arena where you can work on it over and over. I just took a bomb proof clinic and it helped so much. One of the things is to approach what ever they are balking at. Hold them straight and do not let them walk around or swing their butt around. Keep asking. Biscuit would throw it into reverse plenty of times over a puddle - but will walk through a creek...go figure. 

We walked over a flat tarp. over crinkled up feed bags, over round circles that were painted black. They had to step on them. I was able to get Biscuit to do all of it it. Yeah...we had a back up moment several times. We went over a bunch of plastic bottles in a pile. crunch crunch crunch. He had a box of wood about 10" high and about 3.5" feet square that they had to step in and out.

Work on these things in the arena - it will help you and the horse and you won't be bored working in the arena. My cousin is my favorite ride buddy too. We have had many miles together so I can relate.

When you can get your horse to go over some little obstacles in the arena without the tiniest bit of a meltdown then get your cousin or someone to go with you while you ride solo around/down the trail. That is how I started riding by myself. I still don't ride far but I am working on it!


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

ive ridden solo the past couple wks. i really enjoy the solitude. my mare preferrs to have other horses there, but she did real well. this past wk, she did even better by herself. 

you said riding trails, not sure what kinda trails you have there. but the trails i ride there are rocks or stumps to help me remount if i need them. or i can lead her on the side of the trail while im on the bank. makes it real easy to mount. im in the mtns. so i may have more options than you.


----------



## ashanz390 (Oct 22, 2012)

QOS said:


> Riding in the arena isn't as fun but it will help you gain experience. Recreate the issues in the arena where you can work on it over and over. I just took a bomb proof clinic and it helped so much. One of the things is to approach what ever they are balking at. Hold them straight and do not let them walk around or swing their butt around. Keep asking. Biscuit would throw it into reverse plenty of times over a puddle - but will walk through a creek...go figure.
> 
> We walked over a flat tarp. over crinkled up feed bags, over round circles that were painted black. They had to step on them. I was able to get Biscuit to do all of it it. Yeah...we had a back up moment several times. We went over a bunch of plastic bottles in a pile. crunch crunch crunch. He had a box of wood about 10" high and about 3.5" feet square that they had to step in and out.
> 
> ...


I'll have to try some of those things, thanks for the tip  I was told ladybug will go through creeks too but i haven't tried yet, because the only real water to go through is in the riverbed and that's a long ride which she isn't quite in shape for yet. She really just doesn't like going through puddles in the street but on the trail she doesn't have an issue with it.


----------



## ashanz390 (Oct 22, 2012)

Dead Rabbit said:


> ive ridden solo the past couple wks. i really enjoy the solitude. my mare preferrs to have other horses there, but she did real well. this past wk, she did even better by herself.
> 
> you said riding trails, not sure what kinda trails you have there. but the trails i ride there are rocks or stumps to help me remount if i need them. or i can lead her on the side of the trail while im on the bank. makes it real easy to mount. im in the mtns. so i may have more options than you.


I ride in a city on dirt trails which is why i'm kind of iffy about going alone. If i was on a more secluded trail i'd have no problem going alone. When i ride with my cousin we usually avoid riding down main streets unless we have a calm horse in the group.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Keep working at it. I took Biscuit to Mississippi this past weekend to ride. I was so proud of him. He went through mud to cross a bridge. This horse HATES mud and will contort himself like a pretzel and run me into a tree to avoid mud!!! After we did this bombproof clinic he has stopped most of that nonsense. He crossed creeks and was sinking in the sand. He was a little nervous about it but kept going. The bomb proof clinic was terrific and I would recommend anyone take it that has issues with their own fears or with a horse that is fearful or buffalo'ing you! It was put on by a policeman that trains mounted police troops and is a mounted policeman himself. I was impressed!!!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

ashanz390 said:


> I haven't had any real issues with her yet aside from one spot on the trail where it's like a mound of dirt and then the curb to the street, she never wants to step off the curb and gives me a hard time (i think this spot is scary for some horses because my other horse was hesitant too). Another thing she doesn't really like is puddles (on the street) i have to cross the street to get to the other trail and there is usually a puddle, she will stop and try to back up or avoid it however she can.


Some of this might be because horses don't really have much depth perception. She can't easily tell that the curb is only 4 inches and not 4 feet, or that the puddles aren't deep holes to drown her. Think how you react when you see something for the first time, and don't really understand what it is.

I had similar problems with my horse the first time we tried to cross small creeks (about 1-2 ft wide) in meadows. The first time I (very much novice rider) tried for about 10 minutes to get her to cross, then my friend (very experienced, former instructor) tried for about 15 minutes. Finally I just led her* back & forth a few times, until she got used to the idea and learned that it wasn't so scary after all. Now, about 4 months later, she just nonchalantly jumps across them without hesitating at all.

*But I had spent most of the last year leading her on increasingly long hikes, as part of her rehab from leg injury, so she was used to me leading.

On the original question, I'd have to agree that you're probably not ready. I know I'm not.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

ashanz390 said:


> Hi, I've never been on a trail ride by myself (i go with my cousin when i ride) and i'm debating if i should go alone or not. I'm still a beginner rider...........


I see that you've gotten a lot of great advice already....

A significant consideration indeed is YOUR readiness to go out on the trails by yourself. I'd offer this idea: rather than not go out by yourself, you might begin with very short rides (VERY short), not pushing things and "quitting while you're ahead" each time so that things will end well. You can get more comfortable with the whole thing while your horse does. Y'all will learn each other's responses to various situations and you can work on various things as they come up.

Like curbs, for instance! My horse was extremely wary of curbs/gutters when we first encountered them on the trail. He even "jumped" a curb a couple of times! However, after watching his horse buddies travel over them effortlessly and having me hop off and lead him over on one occasion, he's become the "good example" for other horses who are leery of the curbs. He had been trained as a reiner all of his life and I have had the opportunity to watch him learn about the rest of the world. I wouldn't trade that for anything! The trick is to make your initial solo rides short enough that you don't encounter too many "obstacles" like this. Ideally, maybe only one and sometimes none. Simpler is better.

Trail riding by yourself is something that a lot of folks (including me) really enjoy. When you're out by yourself, the only relationship in play is the one between you and your horse. It seems that he's more tuned in to you and you're more tuned in to him. No distractions from other horses/riders. It can be a really nice experience. When I was young, I spent many many afternoons after school riding trails by myself. At that time, it was just because there was nobody else around that wanted to go, but I was happy going out alone anyhow... 

But don't do anything you're not comfortable with. Stay within your comfort zone as you learn this new facet to riding. _If you have a nagging feeling that you're not ready and that it might be a bad idea, then it might BE a bad idea...._ 

Time in the saddle, time in the saddle and time in the saddle are of inestimable value in building your skill and confidence to trail ride alone. Oh, and did I mention "time in the saddle"?  And by that, I don't mean time in the saddle only on trails, only by yourself. I mean time in the saddle doing almost anything. Just deepening your relationship with that horse and broadening your experience with horses in general and with riding that horse in particular. It's cumulative and it adds up.... And there is no substitute for it!

Another really important point, in my opinion, is paying attention! On any trail ride, but particularly on a solo trail ride, your attention needs to be where your horse's attention is. If he sees a deer, you need to see it at the same time he does. Same with any other potential spook. That way you're tuned in and ready to react in case he spooks. This can really help you keep your seat. 

Also, if you need to divert your attention (look behind you or something like that), it's a good idea to grab the horn or the swell while your attention is diverted. It's kind of like "hand checking" him so even though you've looked away, you already have a good hold in case you need it quickly.

Sorry for being so long winded.....solo trail riding is a really fun thing for me. 

Take care, be safe, and have a good time!


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

you dont truly know your horse till you are alone with him. if with others he will follow thier lead..............thats why i was really wanting to go solo on the trails. my mare follows others very readily. but i wanted to know what she would do without the leadership of others. plus i wanted to know what I would do too.

one thing ive learned. is do alot of talking to the horse. mine responds very well with a little one sided conversation, esp. if its something spooky in front of her. calms her right down. reassures her, and she will go right ahead. totally different horse at times with a little talking to.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Lots of really good advice here! The "bombproofing" is great-be creative-use almost anything, and this is also something you can work on on the ground as you lunge. Always use approach and retreat, reassuring you horse and reward the slightest effort on their part. It teaches them, but it also teaches YOU how they react when they are scared so that you know what their reaction may be if something scares them. Are they a ground grabber? Bolter? spinner? Good to know so you can deal with it. I actually have a friend who teaches the clinics, and I would just caution you from too much too fast. Take your time, since this is also a trust building tool. You want them to learn that they can trust you when you ask them to do something.

I don't really think you are ready to go out alone-just my opinion. I would also tell you that just because the horse is fine for your cousin or anyone else-it may be totally different for you. My guys are totally different out alone-almost like they feel responsible for my safety, as opposed to out with others when they will follow and totally relax. Absolutely pay 100% attention to your surroundings...every sound and learn to trust your horse. Know how they act, and if they suddenly refuse to do something they normally would do without issue-there is quite possibly an issue that is not safe. I have had friends make their horses go forward instead of listening and end up in some pretty horrible positions.

Keep practicing and learning and riding with others, and please always make sure you have a phone ON YOU (not on the horse).:wink:


----------



## PercheronMom (Oct 11, 2012)

*Riding Alone*

My horse and I go it alone everyday. It can be very relaxing and you can really learn what you and your horse can do together. 

Some safety things that I do. I ALWAYS keep my cellphone on me, not in a saddle bag or on my horse, but on me. Not that cellphones always work where I live, but the GPS part of it does and if my horse ever returned without me, they could activate that part of my phone to find my general location. I ALWAYS tell people where I am going (what trails/route) and I make sure that someone knows what time I plan to be back at the barn. 

Don't do it until you feel ready, but once you do, embrace the quiet, the sounds of you and your horse and have fun!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Horses will respond differently with different people or with different horses. I had a hard time making Biscuit take the lead. I knew this horse led the trail rides with his former owner and once with someone else I rode with (before I bought him). He will mostly take the lead now and be forward for the most part unless I ride with my husband. Hubby's horse is the dominant horse in their herd of two and Biscuit moves very s-l-o-w-y when leading Sarge at times. Last Saturday he lead pretty well - moving out freely. Sunday it was like pushing him down the trail but when Sarge took the lead he was suddenly energized. 

Another thing we had to step on and over was couch cushions and a small mattress. The horses were hesitant because of course, they squish. Those are some things you should be able to acquire easily. Chad the Bombproof guy said to pick cushions up off the side of the road when someone throws away a couch or chair. The little mattress maybe at a garage sale or thrift store. I am going to work on more "bombproofing" this winter. Biscuit isn't spooky and never has been but he would circle around things and who really needed the bombproofing was me. And the tools to make Biscuit go over not around things. Once Biscuit figured out he wasn't going to Buffalo me it is better. 

Twice this past weekend he wanted to go HIS way around some deep cut trails and ended up jumping into the trail awkwardly and jarring my back (I am fighting a nasty pinched nerve!) and the next time we came to a place like that I MADE him STOP..straighten up...go slow..not veer in his own direction but go in mine. 

I was so glad I did the BP clinic!


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

this BP clinic sounds fascinating. i probably wont ever go to one, but your descriptions give me ideas on how to work with Ginger. thanks for posting


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I ride solo a lot but I've got a lot of experience and I know how to handle dangerous situations...I think I'd wait until you and your horse are a little more solid.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Where are you in VA? I will be home for the winter in Va and leaving my horse in NY I may have some "play time" to help you.......;-)


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

It was fantastic. I ordered a DVD of pictures of the entire clinic - smoke, loud noises popping, riding over "bridges" going through hanging fanoodles. Great fun and I learned so much!


----------



## trailblazr (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds like you need to spend more time bonding with your horse before you go out alone. Make sure you are comfortable with your horse and your trust in her. It is very boring riding in a arena but you can't replace the valuable training you gain while working in there. It will pay off in the end if you have a relationship with her and trust each other. Once you have that you can overcome most issue you run into on the trail. One thing I never do is get off my horse if she is scared, I feel much safer on her back wher she can't run me over if she decides to bolt. But I am confident in my ablity to stay on and controll her if she does decide to bolt. I too do much desenitizing on my horse in the arena. Tarps, balloons, bridges, flags, empty water bottles and white lines made from lime are some things that can help with trail riding. Good luck and take your time it is always better in the end


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

If you guys like bp ideas check out Rick Pelicanos two books - Bombproof Hour Horse and Better Than Bombproof (builds off the first one). I went to one of his clinics in MD and it was SO MUCH FUN! At the end as we're playing wih silly string spooking our own horses and giggling over it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I think he actually has a couple coming up in Southern MD.....hmmm.

Nevermind...wrong year.....lol ;-(


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

He just had one I think at Graham Equestrian center. I was working at the track that weekend 

Graham does a lot of obstacle stuff but their website is a little blech so you need to call or write them. I'm totally dragging my horse to another one but I may have to wait until they put the obstacle course back in Loch Moy I the spring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

The last thing we did in our clinic was get in a circle with the horses heads almost touching. There were 13 horses/riders. We tossed a nerf football back and forth side to side and throwing across. Several horses were bonked in the head or face and by that time, they were just fine with it. Only one horse was being a pill and it had nothing to do with the nerf ball!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

It is by Nancy S. Loving, DVM


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

i ride alone a lot and it takes a lot of skill and effort especially on a horse that is not confident being rode alone. what can take me one hour on one of our good trail horse can take me two on my green mare. i have run into some bad problems on a green horse and controlling them while they are scared is crucial because one small mistake can land you in the dirt.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

I have no other choice but to ride alone nearly 100% of the time. You may want to have somebody with you that is on foot, so you can see how your horse does without any other horses, but if something goes wrong you'll have an extra set of hands to help.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

PercheronMom said:


> Not that cellphones always work where I live, but the GPS part of it does and if my horse ever returned without me, they could activate that part of my phone to find my general location.


I don't think this is going to work. GPS is one-way: it picks up signals from satellites to figure out your location, but doesn't send any signal back. So if you don't have a cell signal where you are (like about 90% of the places I ride & hike), there's no way (AFAIK, anyway) for anyone to remotely activate your GPS to determine your location.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Dead Rabbit said:


> ...........
> 
> one thing ive learned. is do alot of talking to the horse. mine responds very well with a little one sided conversation, esp. if its something spooky in front of her. calms her right down. reassures her, and she will go right ahead. totally different horse at times with a little talking to.


Roger on the talking! I do the same thing and I think it's definitely a good thing. Honestly, I'd probably do it even if it didn't seem to help; he's my buddy!


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

jamesqf said:


> I don't think this is going to work. GPS is one-way: it picks up signals from satellites to figure out your location, but doesn't send any signal back. So if you don't have a cell signal where you are (like about 90% of the places I ride & hike), there's no way (AFAIK, anyway) for anyone to remotely activate your GPS to determine your location.


You are 100% correct...


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

You have lots of good advice here. I have ridden quite a bit alone. But I am in a rural area where I have not had to deal with streets and knuckleheads in cars.
Always carry a cell phone, a whistle, ID and emergency numbers. It's also a good idea to have a pet tag (like for a dog) with your name and phone # attached to the bridle just in case you and your horse part company.
Here's something you might want to consider...take the horse out walking, you on your two feet. You can learn a lot about your horse from the safety of the ground. Just a thought.
Good luck and I hope you both have many happy and safe miles together.


----------



## ashanz390 (Oct 22, 2012)

jamesqf said:


> Some of this might be because horses don't really have much depth perception. She can't easily tell that the curb is only 4 inches and not 4 feet, or that the puddles aren't deep holes to drown her. Think how you react when you see something for the first time, and don't really understand what it is.
> 
> I had similar problems with my horse the first time we tried to cross small creeks (about 1-2 ft wide) in meadows. The first time I (very much novice rider) tried for about 10 minutes to get her to cross, then my friend (very experienced, former instructor) tried for about 15 minutes. Finally I just led her* back & forth a few times, until she got used to the idea and learned that it wasn't so scary after all. Now, about 4 months later, she just nonchalantly jumps across them without hesitating at all.
> 
> ...


Yep i'm pretty sure that's what her problem with that certain curb from the mound is, my cousin said that most horses have issues on that spot. I know if i take her out more she'll be ok because i had been riding her regularly and she went only after a few times of me asking her to go forward but then i didn't take her out for a month and she was back to square one.


----------



## ashanz390 (Oct 22, 2012)

QOS said:


> Horses will respond differently with different people or with different horses. I had a hard time making Biscuit take the lead. I knew this horse led the trail rides with his former owner and once with someone else I rode with (before I bought him). He will mostly take the lead now and be forward for the most part unless I ride with my husband. Hubby's horse is the dominant horse in their herd of two and Biscuit moves very s-l-o-w-y when leading Sarge at times. Last Saturday he lead pretty well - moving out freely. Sunday it was like pushing him down the trail but when Sarge took the lead he was suddenly energized.
> 
> Another thing we had to step on and over was couch cushions and a small mattress. The horses were hesitant because of course, they squish. Those are some things you should be able to acquire easily. Chad the Bombproof guy said to pick cushions up off the side of the road when someone throws away a couch or chair. The little mattress maybe at a garage sale or thrift store. I am going to work on more "bombproofing" this winter. Biscuit isn't spooky and never has been but he would circle around things and who really needed the bombproofing was me. And the tools to make Biscuit go over not around things. Once Biscuit figured out he wasn't going to Buffalo me it is better.
> 
> ...


Oh, I know horses are different with other people. I've ridden my cousin's horse and he tested me the whole ride lol i'm not a fan of riding him because he can be a real pain.

I rode in the arena today and there are 3 ground poles that i usually have ladybug walk over, she normally will do the first 2 but on the last 1 she would either stop or try to go around it but this time i made her go over all 3 and she did it no problem I'm definitely going to try some of the other things for bomb proofing, she hasn't really been spooked by much out on trail (trash cans, trash trucks, barking dogs, motorcycles, plastic bags) but we'll see! Well there has been 1 dog that surprised her (she just hopped to the side a little bit) but it also scared me because it came out of no where haha.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

On the GPS, what you could do if you have one that you use for trail maps is to set it to "breadcrumb" mode (where it records the path you travel), and leave it in your saddlebag. That way, when the horse comes back without you, people can just follow the back trail.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> On the GPS, what you could do if you have one that you use for trail maps is to set it to "breadcrumb" mode (where it records the path you travel), and leave it in your saddlebag. That way, when the horse comes back without you, people can just follow the back trail.


What if the horse doesn't come back home and runs off elsewhere? What if someone doesnt know to or forgets to check the saddlebag? Then you're on the trail, on foot, alone and potentially injured.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ashanz390 (Oct 22, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> What if the horse doesn't come back home and runs off elsewhere? What if someone doesnt know to or forgets to check the saddlebag? Then you're on the trail, on foot, alone and potentially injured.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good what ifs...I don't have a gps or saddle bag anyways. I'm sticking to riding in the arena for a while when I don't have anyone else to ride with on trail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

ashanz - I just posted the pictures on my blog of the bombproof clinic. They are on their own page. You can see some of the things we walked over/through. Might give you some ideas on working in the arena. 

I do ride by myself but just in the woods in the park where I ride. It is a 1.8 mile loop so you are never more than a mile from the trailer! I would love to ride out in the back but I don't have the cajones for it yet. I would ride further in Ebenezer than I would at Tyrrell Park in the city. There are so many hogs running in Tyrrell all over the place. O.O Don't want to tangle with those on the ground!!! I am a sissy.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

DancingArabian said:


> What if the horse doesn't come back home and runs off elsewhere? What if someone doesnt know to or forgets to check the saddlebag? Then you're on the trail, on foot, alone and potentially injured.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then you're no worse off than if you didn't have the GPS in the saddlebag recording your route. All sorts of things COULD happen: you might be depending on your cell phone, but get thrown in a place where there's no signal, or you might land on a rock and break it... 

You just do the best you can with what you have available. The only way to be absolutely sure that someone knows where you are is to have people with you, which makes it kinda hard to be riding alone


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> Then you're no worse off than if you didn't have the GPS in the saddlebag recording your route. All sorts of things COULD happen: you might be depending on your cell phone, but get thrown in a place where there's no signal, or you might land on a rock and break it...
> 
> You just do the best you can with what you have available. The only way to be absolutely sure that someone knows where you are is to have people with you, which makes it kinda hard to be riding alone


A good phone case should be on everyone's "must have" list for trail riding solo, IMO. I like the Ottebox cases!

(Riding with people sucks most of the time. I go alone.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

DancingArabian said:


> What if the horse doesn't come back home and runs off elsewhere? What if someone doesnt know to or forgets to check the saddlebag? Then you're on the trail, on foot, alone and potentially injured.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A ham radio license and a portable transceiver would do the trick....


----------



## KountryPrincess (Oct 23, 2012)

Regarding the phone, make sure it is on your person should you and the horse part company. That said, riding alone is always way riskier than riding with friends, and the less experienced you are, the more the danger multiplies. 

I used to most always ride my gelding alone, at least 70% of the time. It was often out of necessity....there weren't very many people to ride with when I lived closer to the city and had my horses by myself. Yes it is fun, and your horse does learn to really regard you as the leader, but boy we ran into some interesting and sometimes scary people, animals, and situations. 

Currently, I ride with friends on my mare, whenever I can. But, I board at a place where there is usually someone who wants to go out. When I do ride alone, I tell my BO where I am headed and how long to wait for me before sending out the cavalry. That is much safer than the way I used to ride. 

While you are inexperienced, I would wait on the solitary rides and work in the arena as others have said, if you cannot find a buddy. Arena riding is not boring if you have goals and are working towards a purpose. Take lessons if you want some goals to work on. Endless circles would bore anyone. My horse and I work on transitions, lead changes, fence work, collection, counter canter, moving all the body parts with control, etc. etc. It is challenging, and never boring.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

The more time you spend on or with your horse, the more you will be able to predict how he will react in any given situation. It takes time. Until you are totally comfortable handling any reaction he might hand out to you, I would not ride alone.

You're actually safer riding in the city with people around (in terms of getting help if you need it) than you are riding in a very isolated, empty area. Personally, I don't ride alone. But that's me. If you are going to do it, you need to know your horse WELL and he needs to be very confident in you.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, I've started riding Mia out by herself. Last December, I got her to walk with me on a lead rope a few hundred yards into the desert. By March we were riding with other horses into the desert, with Mia following. By May, she preferred to be in the lead. We have now made 6-7 short rides into the desert by ourselves. I let others know where I'm going and when I expect to get back. Today I added a cell phone clipped to the inside of my cowboy boot - figured it would have a better chance of surviving a fall there than on my hip. Yesterday we did a short canter. Today we were out for an hour, and the only place she really acted antsy was in the wash. I think she is starting to PREFER going it alone now.

It has taken a lot of time, but a major goal has been to get her to be bored for at least a part of each trip, and to be careful not to push her into more than she can handle. We logged a lot of bolts in an arena during our first few years together, so we're making progress.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

heres some advice................beware of ducks flying up in front of your horse. talk about a major spooking.

this past friday i went out solo again, went 9 miles in just over 2 hrs. going down a gravel road she turned so fast i never realized it till i was hanging half off the saddle, struggling to stay on. i never saw the ducks till they landed on the other side of the pond. i assumed it was them that scared the bejesus outa her. if wont for shore grit and that aussie saddle i woulda bit the dust

read the surroundings and try to think ahead of what may happen. at times anticipate the worse. if something happens put into your mind that "i aint coming outa this saddle"


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

bsms said:


> Well, I've started riding Mia out by herself. Last December, I got her to walk with me on a lead rope a few hundred yards into the desert. By March we were riding with other horses.....


That's great work! A solo trail ride really is fun, isn't it?  Gets everything else out of the way of really enjoying the time with your four-legged buddy.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Dead Rabbit said:


> heres some advice................beware of ducks flying up in front of your horse. talk about a major spooking.
> 
> ..........
> 
> read the surroundings and try to think ahead of what may happen. at times anticipate the worse. if something happens put into your mind that "i aint coming outa this saddle"


Roger that!

One of my riding buddies dislocated her elbow during a fall caused by a flock of geese fluttering up around our arena. She said that if she'd been "on her game" and not slightly distracted/out of position, she'd'a been fine.

Having your head in the game and being alert and having your attention where it needs to be really is of inestimable value....


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Wild turkeys in the brush also make a terrible fright.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyinghighleo (Oct 16, 2012)

NEVER trail ride alone. To much can happen. I made my mistake. A really good quiet horse and a bee went in side his girth. I got bucked and dragged. 

I was sore for a very long time, and took me along time to get off the ground. I have been riding for a short ten years and Ill never go trail riding alone.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm sorry but going out alone wont stop me and never will. Life is a risk and living by ifs, buts, coulds and maybes means not living. Before saying beyond all doubt you wont trail ride alone, consider some other dangerous activities you probably do alone without giving it a thought.

-Driving a car.
-Riding a bicycle.
-Going up/down stairs.
-Hiking/walking.
-Showering.
-Walking the dog.
-Pretty much any outdoor activity like mowing, fishing, camping, yard work and such.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I agree Darin.

If folks are not compentant riders, they should not be riding alone.
But riding alone is not the problem The persons skill level is the concern.

I can't tell you how many ranchers ride out alone every day to check on cows, or check the fence line. How many guides pack in or out a camp for their clients. I frequently see a outfitter pulling a string of 7 pack horses into very remote wilderness areas. He will drop a spot camp and the customers who hired him will hike in and find their camp where they wanted it.

Heck I even saw a 16 year old girl, who came out from New York to work in the wilderness for the summer. She was walking leading a string of 12 pack goats. She would haul in camp gear and leave it and return to her van. She was working in the Wind Rivers and Popo Agia Wilderness. Grizzly bears, Wolves, and absolutely no cell service.

The point is, if YOU are not confident in your skills, Don't take the risk. If you want to improve your skills, There is not a faster way to do so. And yes there are people who loose their life doing this. But there are people who die when riding with groups and large crowds. Riding alone is only one small factor.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Painted Horse said:


> I And yes there are people who loose their life doing this. But there are people who die when riding with groups and large crowds.


Yeah, and there are a lot more people who die, often painfully & expensively, from the accumulated effects of a life (if you can call it that) spent sitting on their butts in front of the TV.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

jamesqf said:


> Yeah, and there are a lot more people who die, often painfully & expensively, from the accumulated effects of a life (if you can call it that) spent sitting on their butts in front of the TV.


Yep, it's "life" that's fatal..... It just takes longer to kill some folks than others.... :lol:


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

From the standpoint of safety it's ALWAYS best to ride with someone else. However, most of us live in the Real World (at least part of the time) and riding with someone else just isn't an option all the time.

I was very inexperienced when I started riding around the farm area alone. GREAT way to build experience! I was probably too aggressive, looking back on it, but I learned a lot and had a lot of fun.

It wasn't long before I was trailering alone to go ride someplace more interesting than around the farm. My latest adventure was along the Wilderness Area of the Salmon River in North Central Idaho. No one else at the Ranch had a horse nor could anyone else ride, anyway. But Mr. Big and I had a wonderful time riding along trails where there was no hope of "motorized" help should anything go wrong. Cell phone? Yeah. Right. 

I DID carry my amatuer radio and my FIL had his on back at the Ranch. That kept us in contact for the first couple miles--until I put too many river bends between us. And I always carry my SPOT emergency locator, just in case.

Yeah, it's a risk. But, IMHO, a risk well worth it. But also a risk one should take seriously and with a sizable dose of consideration before attempting.

My last bit of "wisdom?" Do not ride beyond YOUR capabilities. Don't worry about your horse--horses are WAY more capable than most riders will ever be. But if YOU are not comfortable going somewhere alone--don't.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

SailorGriz said:


> ..........I DID carry my amatuer radio and my FIL had his on back at the Ranch. That kept us in contact for the first couple miles--until I put too many river bends between us. And I always carry my SPOT emergency locator, just in case........


You know, you just gave me an idea: I see a market for a small, low power HF transceiver with a rolled-up wire antenna. With that, you could raise SOMEBODY from literally ANYWHERE..... Interesting. It wouldn't matter if you were riding in New Mexico and happened to hook up with an operator in Oregon..... Would be cool to include a Morse code beacon that could send periodic signals for direction finding (once the rescuers are within direct contact range) without using battery power up too fast as well..... Almost like a sat-phone that you don't have to have a satellite with!

I design antennas for a living, so it would be an interesting project too... 

I mean, a project that involved horses and radio..... Can't beat that! :lol:


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Radiowaves said:


> You know, you just gave me an idea: I see a market for a small, low power HF transceiver with a rolled-up wire antenna.


I think the Yaesu FT857 might be just the ticket. If I have the right model. About the size of a mobile 2 meter, built in battery. But low power--which is required, anyway, unless you have a bigger power supply.

A very thin wire antenna could be put into one's pocket--just hang it from a couple of handy trees. By keeping the antenna fairly low to the ground it would have good NVIS capability and should be pretty effective out to a couple hundred miles--even from a deep canyon. 

Yep. Horses and radios. Life just don't get any better'n that!


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

SailorGriz said:


> I think the Yaesu FT857 might be just the ticket. If I have the right model. About the size of a mobile 2 meter, built in battery. But low power--which is required, anyway, unless you have a bigger power supply..................
> 
> Yep. Horses and radios. Life just don't get any better'n that!


Roger on both!  I'll send you a private message later tonight....sounds like you and I have way too much in common!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

There was a watch sold that had an emergency beacon built in. Only problem was if you tripped it without cause, you could pay thousands in fines...


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

bsms said:


> There was a watch sold that had an emergency beacon built in. Only problem was if you tripped it without cause, you could pay thousands in fines...


Uh oh.....that could get expensive pretty quick.... Be my luck I'd fall on it and trigger it! :shock:


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I've wanted a ham license and to work the low bands from the time I was a young boy.....never have got one. Never have been to interested in the higher frequencies but they seem to be very popular now and I was recently told the new stuff can send via the internet?

Maybe you just gave me a reason to do it.

Do you think a 2 meter rig would work reliably in the southern Appalachians?


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> I've wanted a ham license and to work the low bands from the time I was a young boy.....never have got one. Never have been to interested in the higher frequencies but they seem to be very popular now and I was recently told the new stuff can send via the internet?
> 
> Maybe you just gave me a reason to do it.
> 
> Do you think a 2 meter rig would work reliably in the southern Appalachians?


Hi Gunslinger-

You're right, this is a really good excuse to go ahead and get that license! With a 5 watt handheld radio and an enhanced antenna (something that you could carry with you rolled up and hang in a tree, etc) you would definitely be able to hit a repeater in a LOT of locations where a cell phone would be totally useless.

My advice would be to stick with it and get your General Class license if you have the time and are interested in it, though, and get access to the low bands as well. With a little HF rig and a small battery (the whole thing could be put in a small backpack....a REALLY small backpack) you could have literally worldwide comms if you needed it, with no need for cell towers, repeaters, satcomm accounts, etc.

But to directly answer your question, yes, a 2 meter rig would definitely be of more use than a cellphone in many areas. They're seriously cheap these days too.

If anybody on the forum would like info about any of this in greater detail than would be appropriate for public posting, please send me a private message. It really is the ultimate in emergency comms. Don't forget the Independence Day movie!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Be sure to carry a cell phone, and a crop, as I have had to crop a few stray dogs that charged me and my horse, and in todays world you need protection from any perv who may try to assault you , dont count on your horse as a person jumping out can spook them , and if anyone got your reins, besides kicking the person in the face, the crop could do some damage.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Radiowaves said:


> Hi Gunslinger-
> 
> 
> But to directly answer your question, yes, a 2 meter rig would definitely be of more use than a cellphone in many areas. They're seriously cheap these days too.


"Seriously Cheap" ain't no joke! I carry a Baofeng UV-5R which is one of the smallest "walkie talkies" I've come across--and it's a full featured dual band ham radio that is also compliant to the new federal narrow band standards and can both receive AND transmit on most public service frequencies. In addition to being my Ham "go to" handi-talkie I use it for my personal radio when I work with the County Search and Rescue (SAR) Teams. 

Cost? Available for as little as $50! Just Google "Baofeng UV-5R". 

NOTE: because it will transmit outside the Ham bands you need to know what you're doing and pay attention to what frequency you're on! But, in an emergency, it will also allow me to contact the sheriff's office from almost anywhere in the county using their very extensive repeater system. Those repeaters and frequencies are NOT something you want to use unless it's a real emergency--and, in fact, you might not even be able to get the freqs and codes to access them. I have access through my SAR work.

My appologies for sounding like a commercial! I don't intend to sound like one. But it's an example of the low cost of today's radio gear.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

That is quiet interesting. I have T-Mobile and they aren't that great up where we ride - in fact, I leave it at home and forward to a Verizon number.

I do not know squat about Ham Radios other than Mr. Murphy down the road had one when I was growing up and my dad had CB radios. I can remember his call number KBT3420. 

After you get the license, is there a monthly fee like the internet or is it just the license? This might come in handy. My cousin is a director of an ER so getting access to proper codes probably wouldn't be that hard. She is my riding buddy.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes, please provide more info for us ham radio ignorant souls. This sounds much better than hoping a cell phone works up in the mountains.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I used to ride alone quite happily. One day my steady little trail pony got into some bees. She paniced and I was thrown off before I could even tighten the reins or grab leather. Nothing like hitting the ground in the rocks and the bees. It took me a while to be able to get up, then go get her. Fortunately she didn't go far. I was really hurting but it was a long walk back home, so I got back on her. We made it back without further problems but it has blown my confidence about riding out alone. I could have been hurt worse than I was and lay there a long time before someone found me. Anyway even the simplest safest sounding ride can go wrong.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Darrin said:


> Yes, please provide more info for us ham radio ignorant souls. This sounds much better than hoping a cell phone works up in the mountains.


You're exactly right about it being more versatile than a cellphone for emergency communications.

I'd be delighted to give y'all all the info you can stand about ham radio but I'm concerned about thread drift.... 

If we need to move to a new thread, moderators, please let us know and we'll do that!

But for now, a few quick facts:

* No recurring fees at all
* On "shortwave" (referred to as HF nowdays), worldwide communications with no satellites
* You can access distant locations (like Australia, etc) via a handheld radio and an internet gateway
* Weather spotter networks operate on these bands in association with the weather service
* No age requirements/limits
* you become licensed by taking one test per license class that is administered by a team of local hams. (study guides are available many places)
* there are over a half million hams in the USA alone.

_If anybody has any questions, please send me a message and I'll be glad to answer them!_ For tons of detailed info, check out American Radio Relay League | ARRL - The national association for AMATEUR RADIO That's the main association/organization of ham operators in the USA.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

QOS said:


> That is quiet interesting. I have T-Mobile and they aren't that great up where we ride - in fact, I leave it at home and forward to a Verizon number.
> 
> I do not know squat about Ham Radios other than Mr. Murphy down the road had one when I was growing up and my dad had CB radios. I can remember his call number KBT3420.
> 
> After you get the license, is there a monthly fee like the internet or is it just the license? This might come in handy. My cousin is a director of an ER so getting access to proper codes probably wouldn't be that hard. She is my riding buddy.


Hi QOS-

I think I answered your questions just a minute ago in another post, but if you have questions, please send me a message and I'll be glad to help!


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

A ham license costs about $20, depending on the group giving the test. It's good for ten years then has to be renewed (no new test). I think I paid $15 for my upgrade to General. The Technician level is the entry level and the test is 35 questions (I think). I spent about 3 or 4 hours studying a study guide I found free on the net. The test was, after that little bit of studying, pretty easy. 

Technician priviledges include 2 meter and 75 cm bands which are what are covered with the radio I talked about above. As a Ham Operator you can legally use "any means at your disposal" to communicate in an emergency, tho you are generally confined to the Ham bands.

So . . . with the above mentioned radio, programmed for all the local law enforcement and EMS repeaters and point to point frequencies in the area, I, or any licensed Ham, can legally call in an emergency to any law enforcement or emergency services group that I (he/she) can contact. BUT! It has to be a REAL emergency! "My coffee got cold" does NOT qualify! 

I've been carrying a radio capable of hitting law enforcement repeaters for years. The only time I've used those freqs is when I've actually been working with some law enforcement agency as a volunteer. I've never had anything that would even come close to a qualifying emergency.

And I'd like to keep it that way, thank you very much!

(But it still gives me a Warm Fuzzy knowing I can talk to someone when cell service is kaput!)


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

SailorGriz said:


> A ham license costs about $20, depending on the group giving the test.........


I completely forgot about the testing fee that the testing organization can charge. When I got licensed a long time ago it was about five bucks I think....


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, dang, I need one of those. I'd rather have one and NEVER need it than need it and not have it!!!

When the CB craze hit in the mid 70's and EVERYONE was getting a CB radio, going up and down the drag... break break break...blah blah blah....I was probably the only teenager that turned up my nose at them. Gaaaaaaa I can still hear daddy....


break break break break break break break break breaker 1-9 come back Kbt3420 break breakbreakbreakbreakbreakbreak static static static

sigh....hated them


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

QOS said:


> Well, dang, I need one of those. I'd rather have one and NEVER need it than need it and not have it!!!


It really is the most versatile type of emergency comm system around. 

What you'll want to study for and pass first of all is the Technician Class License exam. It's not too technical at all and gets you the use of the handy little "handheld" radios that are so easy to carry with you. The only additional thing you'd want to have with you in the true wilderness is a rolled up wire antenna that can be hung in a tree to get you more coverage if you need it.

If you have a cellphone and a (for instance) handheld ham transceiver that operates on the 2 meter band, then you're covered a lot better than with a cellphone alone. A multi-band ham rig is even better and not much more expensive.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh, I've studied for the test off and on most of my life....the test was never a problem.......the code requirement....5 wpm was never a problem......never could get to 13 wpm and wasn't interested in anything below general class.

Like I said, my interest has always been the low bands....

Now, the high bands seem to be much more useful to me.....so it's back on my "do" list.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> Oh, I've studied for the test off and on most of my life....the test was never a problem.......the code requirement....5 wpm was never a problem......never could get to 13 wpm and wasn't interested in anything below general class.
> 
> Like I said, my interest has always been the low bands....
> 
> Now, the high bands seem to be much more useful to me.....so it's back on my "do" list.


Code requirement is no more! I'm not completely sure not requiring code is a good thing--but I would never have gotten into it if it was still required. 

Actually, "back" into it. I had a novice license back in the mid-70's and played with code on a borrowed radio. Then I went to college and let it lapse. Never did get good enough with code to meet the 13wpm (word per minute for those who don't know) requirement.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> Oh, I've studied for the test off and on most of my life....the test was never a problem.......the code requirement....5 wpm was never a problem......never could get to 13 wpm and wasn't interested in anything below general class.
> 
> Like I said, my interest has always been the low bands....
> 
> Now, the high bands seem to be much more useful to me.....so it's back on my "do" list.


Been there done that.... Know what you mean. My first license was the old Advanced Class for just the reasons you stated....

But, have I got good news for you: all of the code tests were dropped years ago, for all license classes! Now go get that General Class! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

SailorGriz said:


> Code requirement is no more! I'm not completely sure not requiring code is a good thing--but I would never have gotten into it if it was still required.
> 
> Actually, "back" into it. I had a novice license back in the mid-70's and played with code on a borrowed radio. Then I went to college and let it lapse. Never did get good enough with code to meet the 13wpm (word per minute for those who don't know) requirement.



Yep, doing away with the code requirement was a good thing for ham radio. Should have been done back in the 70s at the latest.

Now, at the risk of sounding crazy, I have to add that I'm a CW operator and that's what I do 99% of the time I'm on the air, just because I enjoy it! My cellphone sends "R I N G" in Morse when a call comes in.... :lol:


----------



## Silent (Nov 4, 2012)

Each horse has their own quirks, and it takes time to learn them and how the horse works. Once you know your horse and how he responds to different things, I think you'll be ready to trail ride alone. c: Some horses hate going alone, though. My mom's horse likes to follow, and ends up just spinning around whenever asked to lead. My TB is fine with leading or following. If you haven't gone on a group trail ride yet, I'd suggest that. And she may be nervous because she's in a sort of new area. I hope this helps a bit!


----------



## ashanz390 (Oct 22, 2012)

Silent said:


> Each horse has their own quirks, and it takes time to learn them and how the horse works. Once you know your horse and how he responds to different things, I think you'll be ready to trail ride alone. c: Some horses hate going alone, though. My mom's horse likes to follow, and ends up just spinning around whenever asked to lead. My TB is fine with leading or following. If you haven't gone on a group trail ride yet, I'd suggest that. And she may be nervous because she's in a sort of new area. I hope this helps a bit!


thanks  I usually ride with my cousin, I've ridden with my cousin&her friend once before too and my horse did not like my cousins friends horse lol. Ladybug (my horse) will lead but I don't normally like her in front because she tends to go faster. Her previous owner told me she'll ride alone, so I'm sure she will I think I just need to go on a few more rides with my cousin first.


----------



## Silent (Nov 4, 2012)

ashanz390 said:


> thanks  I usually ride with my cousin, I've ridden with my cousin&her friend once before too and my horse did not like my cousins friends horse lol. Ladybug (my horse) will lead but I don't normally like her in front because she tends to go faster. Her previous owner told me she'll ride alone, so I'm sure she will I think I just need to go on a few more rides with my cousin first.


No problem. c: The only person in my family that shares my love for horses is my mom, and she can rarely ride with me. She's got back issues, so she has to ride slow and as careful as possible. I have yet to actually ride with anyone. XD I usually just ride my gelding on some of the paths, and he's usually good about it unless he's having a stubborn day. But don't worry, you'll be able to ride on your own soon enough. c:


----------

